# Called about lacing a tree



## sgreanbeans (Jan 15, 2011)

Just got off the phone with a guy, He just moved here from Orange County, Ca. Bought in a older, real Hi-End neighborhood, big old trees up there. Asked if I knew how to lace a tree. I said yes, but I do not do it. He asked why? I told him. He was seemed disappointed, but then he really knew, but its what they did out there. 
I have never, ever, had that request before. When I worked in Cali, I was expected too, didn't like it, and never had heard of it before then. I think you can get away with it out there, as it is done, quite a bit. Some of the trees that are laced/sculptured look amazing, and recover from it, some of the trees in Carlsbad look like art at the big homes. The climate there has got to be the reason those trees don't die, and are probably monitored pretty heavy, big $$$. 
Jeff, what do you think? Is that still a request out there, I did it one time for Dean, on a really big Bi-Cone at a beach residence in Carlsbad, and told him no more. He didn't argue, but didn't like it.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 15, 2011)

If it is a regular reduction thinning, then I will do it on fast growing species. On willow aand silver maple you almost have to do it over a house.

I have only heard the term once or twice on this board, it must be a colloquial term.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 15, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Just got off the phone with a guy, He just moved here from Orange County, Ca. Bought in a older, real Hi-End neighborhood, big old trees up there. Asked if I knew how to lace a tree. I said yes, but I do not do it. He asked why? I told him. He was seemed disappointed, but then he really knew, but its what they did out there.
> I have never, ever, had that request before. When I worked in Cali, I was expected too, didn't like it, and never had heard of it before then. I think you can get away with it out there, as it is done, quite a bit. Some of the trees that are laced/sculptured look amazing, and recover from it, some of the trees in Carlsbad look like art at the big homes. The climate there has got to be the reason those trees don't die, and are probably monitored pretty heavy, big $$$.
> Jeff, what do you think? Is that still a request out there, I did it one time for Dean, on a really big Bi-Cone at a beach residence in Carlsbad, and told him no more. He didn't argue, but didn't like it.


 
Yeah, very common term here. I don't know how it started, I lace my boots. Usually I ignore the term and we will 'crown thin or crown clean. We are different from LA and Orange counties. They lace, shape,..etc, In Del Mar there are Torrey's and Stone's that are kept reduced year around. Yeah, big $$$.
Jeff


----------



## kajudude (Jan 15, 2011)

well havent posted here in a while but seen this and was currious what it was in that ive never heard that term,got my curiosity up so if the original op wouldnt mid explaining in a little more detail what Lacing is and mayby post a pic it would be well apreciated.thanks:Eye:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 15, 2011)

kajudude said:


> well havent posted here in a while but seen this and was currious what it was in that ive never heard that term,got my curiosity up so if the original op wouldnt mid explaining in a little more detail what Lacing is and mayby post a pic it would be well apreciated.thanks:Eye:


 
It is a slang term for thinning.
Jeff


----------



## RoyalTree (Jan 15, 2011)

ok....

You have my interest....

Lacing?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 15, 2011)

RoyalTree said:


> ok....
> 
> You have my interest....
> 
> Lacing?


 
Homeowner's and hacks use the term. It came from back in the late 70's as far as I remember, back when everyone advertised topping and lacing.
Jeff


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 15, 2011)

RoyalTree said:


> ok....
> 
> You have my interest....
> 
> Lacing?


 
I talked to a buddy in LA and he said that it is common to do regular 60% trims on some of the very fast growing species, euc, ficus, mango(?)....


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 15, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I talked to a buddy in LA and he said that it is common to do regular 60% trims on some of the very fast growing species, euc, ficus, mango(?)....


 
Sounds like LA. We trim to ANSI and never more than 25%. The customers up there think they are paying by the pound. They dont understand that the international response to heavy pruning is vigorous growth. They trim the palms leaving them at 11 and 1, we leave as much green as possible. Theirs need trimming before ours.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 15, 2011)

Mostly handsaw work, basically you take 2/3 of the green canopy. I had to watch one done first to understand what he was talking about. Instead of whole branches, you would prune out on the very tip, taking every third stem. Very time consuming. The tree I worked on had been done over the years several times. I would imagine that trees for the first time, would have major branches removed to shape the perfect structure needed, for this to look good. I had to clip every single little shoot that came off the main trunk, "no hair what so ever" on the branches. Picture lion tailing and the art of Bonsai trees mixed together. Fist time I ever took a pair of Corona By-Pass pruners in a tree!
I was in that tree for a whole day, started the chipper one time, took about 2 minutes to chip what we had. 
I am sure it cost a bundle. I am even more sure they had the money, wow, what house! Right ON the beach! Hard to concentrate when ya have those SoCal Bikini's walking by! Didn't like the work I was doing, but I will never ever forget that day. Best climb ever. Tree was tailored over the years, whoever took out the wood, did it in a matter that the next guy would have it easy, ate my lunch up there, chillin, lookin out at the Pacific, shweeeet! 
Sold the guy who called on a normal pruning of a big Pin Oak. I converted him from the Darkside


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 15, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Sold the guy who called on a normal pruning of a big Pin Oak. I converted him from the Darkside


 
Good deal!


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Jeff, you gave a different answer last time I asked this bout 7 years ago :doh: when I was in CA alot of people were listing it in the YP http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/14322.htm
Still don't know how thinnning gets to "Lacing" but makes sense now


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 15, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> Hey Jeff, you gave a different answer last time I asked this bout 7 years ago :doh: when I was in CA alot of people were listing it in the YP http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/14322.htm
> Still don't know how thinnning gets to "Lacing" but makes sense now


 
Dang Todd! I kinda remember that. You are good! Were you trying to catch me? Ha! Weird when I read it. 
Jeff


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 15, 2011)

No, just haven't seen that term on here since I asked way back then.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 15, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Mostly handsaw work, basically you take 2/3 of the green canopy. ... took about 2 minutes to chip what we had.


:silly:

help me with the math here...

" Instead of whole branches, you would prune out on the very tip, taking every third stem."

every third stem?

"I had to clip every single little shoot that came off the main trunk, "no hair what so ever" on the branches. Picture lion tailing and the art of Bonsai trees mixed together."

hard to picture.

"Fist time I ever took a pair of Corona By-Pass pruners in a tree!


I have mine most of the time. I don't hear anything non-ANSI about this--that 25% thing is not hard and fast. What is not to like about that work? Was the tree hurt by previous "lacing"?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 16, 2011)

treeseer said:


> :silly:
> 
> help me with the math here...
> 
> ...


 
I misspoke up there, actually you take 2 of 3 when doing this (2/3rds) or 66% of the canopy. Lion tail the branches and remove every 2 stems out at the ends. Again I said it wrong up there, been a while! This is done every few years to a tree, they focus on new growth. I don't know much more, or even if I am explaining it right. But know this, it is bad. But it does look cool when done right, aesthetically speaking anyways.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 16, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> But know this, it is bad.


I don't hear anything non-ANSI about this--that 25% thing is not hard and fast. What is not to like about that work, even if there are no bikinis worn there? Was the tree hurt by previous "lacing"?

If you are near Ames or DM I will be up there next month at the short course; would like to see this property and see what compromise fulfilling both client goals and tree health can be reached.

Have wraptor, am traveling...


----------

